# Report: Chevrolet Cruze Hatchback To Debut At Paris Auto Show



## Inline4_driver (Jul 23, 2010)

This is definitely good news. A hatchback would be more practical for me. I can't remember hearing about any news or spyshots about the hatchback version prior to the paris auto show announcement. I wonder how it'd look like?


----------



## alextub (Sep 13, 2010)

Have just read an article in our local Motor Times, Waikato, New Zealand, about the new Cruze hatch which has been designed and built by Holden's Port Melbourne studio in Australia. The car looks very nice. As you say it will be unveiled at the Paris Motor show and will be built in Australia from later in 2011. The Holden Cruze sedan, currently a Korean built version, has become a very popular car here in NZ and I'm sure the hatchback will also.


----------

